# How Old Is You Computer/Laptop?



## Ricci (Oct 11, 2007)

LMAO I know strange topic but hey!






I thought of this because my last PC was 8 yrs old!! OMG slow as a snail my god I'm glad I have a new one I got last DEC so its not quite 1 yrs old ..


----------



## Aprill (Oct 11, 2007)

mine is not a year old...


----------



## Ricci (Oct 11, 2007)

So how old is it??

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mine is not a year old...


----------



## Aprill (Oct 11, 2007)

ummm 7 months


----------



## Leony (Oct 11, 2007)

My G5 only 4 y.o.


----------



## macface (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a Laptop is 2 years old.


----------



## angellove (Oct 11, 2007)

um... about 1 1/2


----------



## Karren (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop is a year, my Sony Vaio desktop at home is almost 4 years old and still cranking.. Son's Compaq is 6 months old... Daughters Dell laptop is 2 years old and her Compaq desktop is 3 years old.. And last but not least my wifes HP desktop is 1.5 years old!!

I thing all of mine added together aren't as old as yours Ricci!! Hahahaha. Time for a new one!! The sons Compaq was on sale at office depot for like $250 after rebates!!!


----------



## kitsune89 (Oct 11, 2007)

My computer is going on 2 years this December.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop is around 2 years old and my home computer is around maybe a year or year 1/2


----------



## Ricci (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a newish one now! I said it u just missed it



its 10 months old

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My laptop is a year, my Sony Vaio desktop at home is almost 4 years old and still cranking.. Son's Compaq is 6 months old... Daughters Dell laptop is 2 years old and her Compaq desktop is 3 years old.. And last but not least my wifes HP desktop is 1.5 years old!!
I thing all of mine added together aren't as old as yours Ricci!! Hahahaha. Time for a new one!! The sons Compaq was on sale at office depot for like $250 after rebates!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop is 8 months old, and my desktop is two years old... i'll be getting a new one.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 11, 2007)

my laptop is about 1.5 yrs old and my desktop is an antique at prolly 7 plus yrs old....it's barely haning in there!!


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop is only 1,5 years old, but I've already had some problems with it. It's been acting up really slow and weird sometimes. I hope to get it fixed soon...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop is around a year old.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 11, 2007)

This computer is like 6 yrs old and it really sucks. I have only one semester left in school and as long as im able to write my papers on this i cant complain. lol


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 11, 2007)

HP Notebook couple of months, maybe 2-3


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 11, 2007)

Desktop 2 1/2 years

Laptop 6/7 months


----------



## double_agent (Oct 11, 2007)

Eek. My desktop is _OLD_. 8 or 9 years... but I've replaced the hard drive once. I hope to get a new laptop soon!


----------



## babyjane (Oct 11, 2007)

almost 2 years old- time to get a new one soon.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 11, 2007)

2 years


----------



## bCreative (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop will be 2 years old on X-mas.....and I am ready to throw it into a wall!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 11, 2007)

Just throw it my way! I can fix it lol






Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My laptop will be 2 years old on X-mas.....and I am ready to throw it into a wall!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 11, 2007)

3 years old. it's okay, but i'd like a more powerful one.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 11, 2007)

mine is 3 years old.. and I have a lap top. anyone knows what is an average lifespan for laptops?


----------



## fawp (Oct 11, 2007)

My laptop is just over four-years-old but I just ordered a brand new one last night! I'm so excited!! Mine hasn't been working right all summer and I'm so happy to get a new one.


----------



## MissPout (Oct 11, 2007)

3 years


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2007)

desktop is 2 years old (im on it the most)

laptop less than a year old i would say around 6 months


----------



## KellyB (Oct 11, 2007)

I've had my desktop for about 2.5 years. My laptop is a work computer so I don't know how old it is, but it is usually the one that I am on.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 11, 2007)

My desktop is almost two years old.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 11, 2007)

My Dell Inspiron 1150 is almost three years old. They get big so fast!


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 11, 2007)

my laptop is one year old maybe less maybe more


----------



## Jdpaul88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Built my computer from newegg.com...bought most parts last December/January period


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 12, 2007)

My desktop is 3 years old &amp; it's a little slow, but still kicking.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 12, 2007)

My macbook pro is 10 months old.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 12, 2007)

my laptop is 2 month's old.


----------



## DizzyCow (Oct 12, 2007)

2 days! we bought a brand new pc that has windows vista on it and wont let me play my old sims2


----------



## Christie ann (Oct 12, 2007)

my laptop is about 3 years old.


----------



## lidiya (Oct 12, 2007)

I've two desktop computers, though I only use one.

The second is my old computer that was in such of a need of an overhaul, it was cheaper to just buy a new one.

My primary is about a year or two old, but was designed to last!


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got all of yaw beat. Mine is 11 or 12 years old!!! It's running 98 on it and it originally had 95 on it. It's a pentium 1 if any of yaw know what that is. So yeah, mine is preettty old!!!! It still works though, except a little slow on myspace.


----------



## hs769 (Oct 12, 2007)

The desktop is about 3 years old I think. The laptop less than a year.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 12, 2007)

the comp is 3 years old


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 12, 2007)

well i just bought my new laptop about a month ago.Its a HP Pavillion w/ built in web cam,sweeeeet


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 16, 2007)

i got mine in like aug. of 2003


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2007)

about 2 months old! my old one was 8 lol


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a desk top that i let my neice play on its 8 yrs. old. I have another desk top that is 5 years and just got a brand new lap top in sept for my bday!


----------



## gurlie916 (Oct 22, 2007)

My computer is 3 years old.


----------



## -KT- (Oct 22, 2007)

My Macbook is a little over a year old, my HP desktop is 3 weeks old.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 22, 2007)

Mines about a year and a half.


----------



## Saints (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DizzyCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 2 days! we bought a brand new pc that has windows vista on it and wont let me play my old sims2



I've played Sims 2 on Vista.. I remember it didn't work at first but after I downloaded some update it worked. But I switched from Vista back to XP (not just for this reason though)
I think mine is around 2-3 years old, I use a laptop now that my bf bought from his friend when it was around 1 year old but it was almost like new


----------

